
In 13 Days, Bitcoin Snapshot: The First Blockchain Certificate of Deposit. Free - RichardHeart
http://hex.win
======
RichardHeart
Snapshot is on Dec 2nd 00:00 UTC. It has some cool innovations. We implemented
a neat solution to the preimage attack on Merkle trees described here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preimage_attack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preimage_attack):
It's the First blockchain implementation of the CD, which is the 3rd most
popular product at a bank ($7.2T) in the USA and China alone.

It has the first chart of future market supply instead of total supply, and
people can thus time when their stakes will end to not occur the same day as a
whale perhaps, and reduce volatility. There's some cool game theory in there
too.

My lead dev is busy making the wallet pretty I don't want to pull him off that
to make the code look good for github, so if you'd like to see the code it's
on the techspecs page, or I can add you to the gitLAB (where we actually do
our dev.)

We've had 3 audits done, 2 on the contract and one on the math. Chainsecurity
and CoinFabrik did them. I can't publish the Chainsecurity one because it's
still under NDA until final approval by both of us (we're cleaning up the
language.) I should have showed this to you guys earlier, as I believe Hacker
News is the best community of technicians in the world. I greatly value your
opinions on everything!

